# Ipe deck cleaning and staining - projects



## PressurePros

This first picture is what happens when a builder gets over excited and starts spot sanding and pressure washing a hardwood ipe deck.










After a complete floor sanding, cleaning, ph balance and stain.






































More comin..


----------



## PressurePros

*Ipe deck stains*


----------



## timhag

Nice work Ken :thumbsup: What is the life of the product once applied?


----------



## PressurePros

*Hardwood deck prep sanding cleaning staining*


----------



## PressurePros

timhag said:


> Nice work Ken :thumbsup: What is the life of the product once applied?


Tim, the last project I just posted.. those customers are ready for a recoat. Its been almost two years for that one. In direct sun this stuff lasts about a year. Everything we had used previously (Cabots ATO, Messmers, Penofin) lasted between 4-8 months on ipe.


----------



## Pete's Painting

Wow, that's some nice stuff Ken. You are true Yoda of your profession.

Talked to a friend last night, she had her house build just over a year ago, and has 2 decks with the plain pressure treated planks. She doesn't like the look of it and has a house full of kids, 5 to be exact. What would be the best way to refinish these decks without replacing them? Reducing any splintering is important and she lives in NC not sure how climate would play a part also.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

Nice jobs Ken. What did you use? I use Cabot ATO now, and it just doesn't hold up in my climate.


----------



## PressurePros

Pete's Painting said:


> Wow, that's some nice stuff Ken. You are true Yoda of your profession.
> 
> Talked to a friend last night, she had her house build just over a year ago, and has 2 decks with the plain pressure treated planks. She doesn't like the look of it and has a house full of kids, 5 to be exact. What would be the best way to refinish these decks without replacing them? Reducing any splintering is important and she lives in NC not sure how climate would play a part also.


Pete,
Thank you for the kind words. If she is a DIY'er you could direct her towards my Restore-A-Deck website. All the information she would need is there as well as articles on technique, products and a chat forum where she can ask questions.


----------



## PressurePros

EricTheHandyman said:


> Nice jobs Ken. What did you use? I use Cabot ATO now, and it just doesn't hold up in my climate.


Eric, product is called WoodZotic. In all of our testing it has outlasted the ATO by 200%


----------



## Pete's Painting

She is a DIY'er, 90 lbs soakin wet and brings it like the boys. 
I will direct her to your website. Thanks


----------



## EricTheHandyman

PressurePros said:


> Eric, product is called WoodZotic. In all of our testing it has outlasted the ATO by 200%


Thanks Ken, it looks like great stuff. Is it available locally, or just from the website?


----------



## PressurePros

Eric, for now just via the web. We have a CA retail distributor being setup and are negotiaitng with others in the key metro areas.


----------



## Barry M

*Deck Cleaning and Staining Ipe*

Ken,

That Ipe deck is beautiful. We don't have the privilege of doing exotics around here, finding a cedar deck is even a rarity. Mostly greyed out pressure treated.

Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Nice work Ken. I am looking forward to coming up north and actually have some decks to work on. 
oh yeah, and to actually have a ho think that kin d of work comm ands more than a buck a foot :whistling2: 

Jimmy


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Looks great, A lot like Sikkens but w/ no sheen


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Ken, Local job? Gladwyne?


----------



## PressurePros

That's actually three different jobs. For the ipe ones we travel a bit farther (for obvious reasons) These were in/around Blue Bell, Malvern and Conschy.


----------



## ultimatetouch

What finish do you guys use on that Ipe Ken?

We have used a couple of brands. What do you prefer?


----------



## PressurePros

I have an in-house brand that is manufactured under the name WoodZotic™. It outlasts just about everything out there that I have tested. Its a great (but expensive) formulation.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

PressurePros said:


> I have an in-house brand that is manufactured under the name WoodZotic™. It outlasts just about everything out there that I have tested. Its a great (but expensive) formulation.


If the prices on your website are accurate, the extra expense would be well worth it if it lasts as long as you say. I'm paying about $32 per gallon for Cabot ATO, so for an extra $12 per gallon, it's only an extra $50 for an average deck.


----------

